# How rare are yellow bettas?



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

My local Petsmart has had a number of yellow plakat bettas (or dragonscale... are they the same thing?). I have never seen them anywhere else. They're so awesome and I really want one but I don't have any extra tanks right now! They aren't solid yellow- they have some black outlines to their scales. They're so cool. Are they rare?


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Yellow is not a common color, especially strong yellows.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't think they are to uncommon. I saw some very beautiful yellow VT males at Walmart today. They were unhealthy which means their color was washed out but they where still pretty yellow.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

A strong pure yellow is rare. Ones with black flecks and other coloured washes are not. The bettas you are describing sound very pretty.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm not sure of their rarity or if it matters if its male or female. Petsmart & Petco for that matter will have certain colors for periods of time & then the colors switch. In any case I have a beautiful yellow CT female that I got from Petsmart a few months back, I was looking closely at her the other day & boy has she gotten to be a bright yellow. I attempted a pic but she wasn't having it.


----------

